# Adobe Audition vs. Digidesign Hardware



## geheimrat (13. November 2009)

Hallo, ich scheitere im Moment daran, meine Mbox Vers.1 mit Adobe Audition zu betreiben, was mir zum Beispiel mit WaveLab problemlos gelingt. Adobe erkennt die Mbox nicht als Hardware. Weiß jemand, wo ich da den Hebel ansetzen kann? gruß


----------



## Martin Schaefer (13. November 2009)

Hast du denn schon die ASIO Treiber für Windows installiert,
die du auf den Supportseiten von Digidesign findest?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## geheimrat (14. November 2009)

Hallo Martin, vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort. Werd dir berichten, ob ich Erfolg hatte. Gruß Danny


----------



## geheimrat (15. November 2009)

Hallo Martin, 
hat leider nix gebracht. Mein Audition ist Vers. 1.5, falls dies noch von näherer Bedeutung ist.
Gruß danny


----------



## bokay (16. November 2009)

Dan bleibt dir noch der WaveDriver...
Mit dem sollte es klappen...


----------



## geheimrat (18. November 2009)

No, mit dem funkts auch nicht..


----------



## bokay (18. November 2009)

Sehr komisch! Probier mal den ASIO4All Treiber.
Kann mir kaum vorstellen dass Adobe Audition (egal welche Version) keine ASIO Treiber unterstützt...
Was sagt den der Adobe support zu deinem Problem?
Zur Not musst du viell. updaten...?


----------



## geheimrat (23. November 2009)

Ja, finde ich auch eichelartig. Den Adobe-Support habe ich noch nicht bemüht, teste jetzt aber nochmal den anderen Treiber. gruß danny


----------



## geheimrat (3. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, 
die Lösung kam per Softwareupdate daher. Soll heißen: mit Audition 2.0 funktioniert alles völlig reibungslos. Das mit 1.5 garnix zu machen war, ist zwar nachwievor mystyriös, aber jetzt zum Glück auch egal.
Gruß danny


----------

